# Chlamydia



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

This article was originally written for teenagers and young adults.

Teachers or other employees of a licensed educational establishment e.g. technicians, librarians or auxiliaries, may make copies and reproduce this document freely. Attribution appreciated - although not necessary.

Article references/stats available on request.

*Chlamydia*

Chlamydia is a sexually transmitted infection that often does not receive the attention that it deserves. Many young people in the UK have not even heard of Chlamydia. Recent research has revealed that Chlamydia infections are rising at an alarming rate in the UK. Researchers estimate that 10% of all sexually active young people are currently infected with Chlamydia. Most people do not realize that they have contracted the infection because they do not exhibit any symptoms. For this reason, not many seek treatment which explains why the spread of the disease has been so widespread. Women who are showing symptoms may experience an unusual vaginal discharge or a burning feeling when urinating. When the infection spreads from the cervix to the fallopian tubes, some women may still have no symptoms. Others may have nausea, fever, lower abdominal pain, low back pain, pain during intercourse, or bleeding between menstrual periods. Chlamydia infection of the cervix can also spread to the rectum.

*What is Chlamydia*

Chlamydia is a sexually transmitted infection (STI) caused by a very small bacterium known as Chlamydia trachomatis that can cause damage to a woman's reproductive organs. Even though symptoms of Chlamydia are usually mild or absent, serious problems that can cause irreversible damage, including infertility, can occur before a woman ever recognizes the problem. Chlamydia can also cause discharge from the penis of an infected man. Although Chlamydia affects both men and women, young women are at a greater risk of contracting the infection. The most common means of transmission is through sexual intercourse.

*Chlamydia and Fertility*

It is estimated that 25% of all cases of infertility are due to Chlamydia infection.

If left untreated, Chlamydia can cause serious health problems for men and women. The infection can remain concealed for several months before moving through the cervix to infect the fallopian tubes leading to Pelvic Inflammatory Disease (PID). This can cause symptoms such as low abdominal pain, fever, and painful intercourse. If untreated, PID can lead to blockage of the fallopian tubes causing infertility.

Chlamydia can be very dangerous during pregnancy. It can be passed along to a baby during delivery causing severe eye infections and pneumonia. Chlamydia may also increase the chances of having a pre term delivery. If infection is diagnosed when the Chlamydia bacteria has spread to the reproductive organs, treatment can be too late to prevent permanent damage.

Chlamydia infection can also affect the function of sperm and male fertility. It is the most common cause of inflammation in the testicles and the sperm-carrying tubes in men under the age of 35. Symptoms may include pain, swelling, and redness of the scrotum. Researchers from Swedens Umea University suggest male infection reduces a couples chance of having a baby by about a third.

*Chlamydia Prevention*

A person only needs to have unprotected sex once with an infected person to contract Chlamydia. The more partners someone has, the more likely he or she will be exposed to infection. If someone has had sex and not used a condom, they are at risk of contracting Chlamydia. Always use condoms with a new sexual partner. Health professionals recommend that before you stop using condoms, you should make sure that you and your partner get tested for STIs by your local GUM clinic or Doctor. Because of the high risk of contraction, getting screened for Chlamydia every year, or any time there is a new sexual partner, is a highly recommended routine. Any new or deteriorating symptoms should be reported to your healthcare provider.

Chlamydia is a very serious infection. If you are young and hope to someday have children, it is important to take the necessary steps to prevent infection. If you are concerned that you may have contracted Chlamydia, it is better to seek testing immediately to avoid heartbreak in the future.


----------

